# He ate (unused) tampons!



## wenryder

The little bugger.... He stole a box of tampons (the small, compact ones) from the bathroom and was have a great old time eating them. I found a couple wrappers on the floor from the ones he had already eaten.

I panicked! They expand with moisture and are extremely absorbant. I didn't know if he chewed them or swallowed them whole.

Jumped in the car, drove straight to the vet (in rush hour, slippery conditions, mind you... stupid weather!), and they induced vomitting, all within 30 minutes. Sure enough, they found two of them whole, strings and all. Along with his breakfast. They decided to keep him a couple hours so he isn't sick in the car and at home, and they can watch him. They are certain he is going to be fine. I'm picking him up after lunch. 

I'm laughing now, as were the vets, but it was scary for a little bit there....


and I have to say thanks again to Kwk (Kevin) for recommending Secords Animal Hospital - I really love it there! They are so wonderful.

and to Goldenlover84(Michelle) because we were supposed to have a golden playdate today! and now I have to reschedule...


----------



## fostermom

I am glad you got him in! I knew someone whose Lab ate a tampon and she had to have surgery to remove it.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad you got him straight to the vet. Those things can be a nightmare when used incorrectly.


----------



## janine

How scary...I am happy to hear you acted so quick and your pup is going to be fine.


----------



## Loisiana

That _SO _sounds like something my dogs would do! (Conner once ate a pack of my birth control pills). We always said that's why he turned out to be such a sissy dog.


----------



## wenryder

coppers-mom said:


> Those things can be a nightmare when used incorrectly.


 LOL


One of the first things in my mind was, "What would GRF do?" and that was to act NOW. So I did. 

Thanks GRF for your guidance along the way. It made me react properly in the moment.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Hey,

Don't worry too much about me. I'm just glad Obie is safe n' sound!! 

Dogs love to eat the weirdest things sometimes.


----------



## Braccarius

I would have been immediately concerned about a blockage. Glad you acted so quickly and that he left out evidence.


----------



## Ranger

Glad to hear he's okay! What is with these dogs eating everything they can possibly can?


----------



## wenryder

Yep he's home and back to his old self. Thanks for the well wishes. =)


----------



## Braccarius

Thank god. That must have been eyebrow raising.... I wonder how many jokes the vets made when he barfed them up...


----------



## Jax's Mom

I have a friend who has a dachshund that has gotten into her tampons 2 x so far. She is very lucky the dog passed it on her own, but of course now locks them away (should have done that after the 1st time). My bathroom door is always closed...Mine LOVE the bathroom garbage pail UGHHHHH


----------



## Riley's Mom

Riley has eaten tampons on more than one occasion. :yuck: Luckily he poops them out without a problem. Makes for interesting poop scooping in the yard. :uhoh: I now have a trash can with a lid!


----------



## wenryder

Braccarius said:


> Thank god. That must have been eyebrow raising.... I wonder how many jokes the vets made when he barfed them up...



Ohh, they knew. I gave them a heads up. I did get some great stories of the things they've had to "bring back up" over the years... one included one of those collapsible frisbees... can you imagine?????? Another was an 18" long "skinneeze" toys, entirely whole. You know the ones without stuffing? Yikes. I was told, "tampons? cake walk compared to the stuff we've seen!"

At least they were unused. :yuck: Dogs can be so gross sometimes!


----------



## Kwk

Just saw this...I'm glad Obie is okay and that Secord is working out for you.

I am pretty sure the 18" skinneeze toy was eaten by the Secord office manager's golden puppy just last month.


----------



## wenryder

Yes! It was Rhonda's boy, Dyson. He's only two weeks older than Obie, and they love to play EVERY time we visit. It makes for very happy, eager vet visits. =) She showed me pictures on her phone of the toy before it "went down"


----------



## ebenjamin85

wenryder said:


> At least they were unused.


I second that! Growing up, our yellow lab used to frequent the bathroom trash for used lady products. :doh: Gross!


----------



## RedWoofs

ebenjamin85 said:


> I second that! Growing up, our yellow lab used to frequent the bathroom trash for used lady products. :doh: Gross!


Third that! our GRs raided the bathroom trash for used lady products and BROUGHT THEM TO US proudly - that includes doing it during a date of mine when I was in middle school. can you say humiliated :doh:


----------

